# More Ice Looks Slim



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like our window of opportunity towards more ice fishing this season is going to be very small with extremely limited areas to do so. Lake Erie has almost been a total a bust this year while the larger inland lakes have had sketchy ice conditions at best.

2 years in a row sucks!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like our window of opportunity towards more ice fishing this season is going to be very small with extremely limited areas to do so. Lake Erie has almost been a total a bust this year while the larger inland lakes have had sketchy ice conditions at best.
> 
> 2 years in a row sucks!
> 
> View attachment 228365


The extended forecast that I just looked at looks good, entire month of February looks like it'll be making ice,


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe inland, nothing for Erie. I'm with IBJ, two years in a row.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Stinks we lost all the ice we had or I would have no concerns for the larger inland lakes. I too was really hoping for some Erie trips, but I'll take crappie, perch and skeeter eyes over nothing ANY day... Hope we get another crack at 'em


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The weather channel 15 day looks good for next weekend on Mosquito. Sure it will be too, since I'll be on an out of town trip and will miss it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just going to load up and go to fl for my ice fishing in feb. I'm leaving the 2nd of feb and will be back some time in early march. good luck to all you guys wanting ice in feb.
sherman


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

All you doom and gloomers need to recheck the forecast.....


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The little ponds heading out to squitter were 90 % covered yesterday! The big ones we're totally open! I think we might! Hope the big snows stay away from the ice building


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Are we getting out next week?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ballast said:


> Are we getting out next week?


Next week? I'll be out this weekend


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

tomb said:


> All you doom and gloomers need to recheck the forecast.....


The doom and gloomers started way back in November.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

No gloomin here .. few weeks we will be sitting on 14+ inches


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> No gloomin here .. few weeks we will be sitting on 14+ inches


14" of ice!!! Then I'll be goin' with you Brent!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm kinda liking what Leadcorebean is a'drinkin


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you guys will have ice on inland lakes sometime in feb but not looking good for erie. the temps here in east central Indiana have been hovering around freezing during the day and colder at night. all it would take to have ice is a good cold spell. and feb is known to get cold.
sherman


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

made the tight choice this season n came to wisconsin


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha we got room for 1 more joekacz .. we have a house rented just off north tip of little sturgeon. Doing some whites during the day then maybe walleye in pm and trying something new with burbot at night. Last report i heard was 14+ of ice and we had a blast last year doing it.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pond across the street from me already locked up after just a day and a half. OSP should be ready by the weekend I'm hoping! If not the weekend, shortly after. I am very confident we'll be on the inland lakes again before it's really over and time to switch gears


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

We have a couple of small reservoirs here in fostoria (nw part of the state) that actually froze completely over in the last few days. As of right now each of those reservoirs are 1/4 to 1/3 open. Probably be half open by the end of the day with all the wind.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I got laid off from work Friday...
Is there any place to fish? I got plenty of free time...


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

leadcorebean said:


> Ha we got room for 1 more joekacz .. we have a house rented just off north tip of little sturgeon. Doing some whites during the day then maybe walleye in pm and trying something new with burbot at night. Last report i heard was 14+ of ice and we had a blast last year doing it.


I'm in west bend if you got room for one more trade trips on lake winnebago for a trip for whites


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ballast said:


> I got laid off from work Friday...
> Is there any place to fish? I got plenty of free time...


I got whacked dec 31st and have a had a do list a mile long ! I was with my company 11 years but it was just the kick i needed to get back doing what really want to do.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Pond across the street from me already locked up after just a day and a half. OSP should be ready by the weekend I'm hoping! If not the weekend, shortly after. I am very confident we'll be on the inland lakes again before it's really over and time to switch gears


Hey LCB, I remember your trip from last year.Would love to go but,there's always a but,Kay just had her knee replaced last Monday and she was the sitter for our grand kids.You know the rest of the story,yep it's me to watch her and the g.kids.I'll be out of commission for a little bit.Have a safe trip and every time you hook one just say"here's another one Joe could of caught."LOL LOL!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

After the last couple updates to my 7-Day Forecast, it unfortunately looks less likely to freeze up even small ponds thick enough for my personal threshold. Just my guess though. Still hopeful in the long run but it just seems like it is getting pushed farther and farther away.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel same way all my res. Around here are wide open and my dads pond won't keep ice forms a coat over night them gone by 3pm.. I'm still hoping to get out and try to catch some thru ice but I don't know if it will get thick enough for my liking


----------

